# Traveling from Canada to Spain



## Avey'sMum (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello fellow Hedgie lovers!

My name is Angelique & I'm new to the forum. I've tried to find a post that's similar to this one to answer my questions but unfortunately I can't really find anything like it so I hope it's okay that I start a new thread. Hopefully it can help others too!

I've currently had my baby Averie for about a year now. She's an Albino African Pigmy in really good health. Next February, I'll be going on an exchange to Spain through my University, and I had original plans to leave Averie here in Canada but now those plans have changed & I also can't even fathom being that long without her. I'll be gone until June; so a total of 4 months. Averie will be turning 2 while I'm there. 

Now, I spoke to my vet & she told me I have to get a bunch of paperwork done to bring her there (CITES, etc.), and also to check through the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (this is who deals with animal travel & exports here in Canada for those who may not know - I'm not trying to eat her hehe). 

Now my question is, has anyone travelled with their hedgie to another country? How did you find it? Were flights a big deal? Any extra costs? I know it's a broad question but I would really love some insight.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok I do not have any experience with this. However I would start looking into if there is a quarantine either at departure or arrival. That may make a major difference in your plans and when you do what.

http://www.spain.info/en_CA/informacion-practica/consejos-viaje/consejos-practicos/requisitos/

You could expect additional fees, specifically what they are, you would probably need to be making some phone calls. Also you would want to find out any temperature requirements for shipping. Some airlines won't ship during certain temperatures.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Also, double and triple check to see if hedgehogs are even legal in Spain. Hedgehogs are still a very new pet and are illegal in many areas.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I just took a quick skim through the guidelines Spain sets out for animals other than dogs, cats, ferrets, birds, or primates. The biggest thing that stuck out to me is you will need a vet certificate written *in Spanish* verifying the health of the animal five days before departure. Guelph unfortunately does not have much of a Spanish population, but I bet you could find a Spanish vet somewhere in Toronto.


----------



## Navina (Oct 28, 2015)

Guys, As you can see I am a new member here in this community and I hope will spend nice time with all of you. By the way, I have visited the Spain once in my life and collect very nice time with this country. I will like to be there again if I caught any chance in my future.


----------



## Avey'sMum (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Been a while since I've logged on, and a while since I've been to Spain! However, I did get an answer from the related Consulate about this matter. I left my Avey with my mom for the few months I was away, but this is what they responded to me. It was really serious, all, they won't allow entry. I attached the email I received below. Hope this helps!

------------------------------

Good afternoon,

We regret to inform you that the African Pigmy Hedgehog (Atelerix albiventris) is considered an exotic invasive species in Spain and therefore, it is not allowed for importation into Spain.

The actions taken by the Official Veterinarians at the border's point of entry are defined in Article 11 and Article 12 of the Spanish Royal Decree 630/2013 which regulates the Spanish Catalogue of Exotic Invasive Species (only available in Spanish):

http://www.boe.es/buscar/pdf/2013/BOE-A-2013-8565-consolidado.pdf

The animals detected at the border, that are included in the Spanish Catalogue of Exotic Invasive Species, will be denied entry to Spain and the importer or representative will have 48 hours to decide whether the animal will be re exported to the country of origin or euthanized. The costs derived from the stay, euthanasia or re export will be fully paid by the importer o representative.

More information regarding exotic invasive species can be found on the Ministry of Agriculture, Food and Environment website:

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/biodiv...cies/especies-exoticas-invasoras/default.aspx

Regards,

Consejería de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente / Office of Agriculture, Food and Environment
EMBAJADA DE ESPAÑA /EMBASSY OF SPAIN
2375 Pennsylvania Ave. NW , Washington, DC 20037
Tfno/Phone: 202.728.2339
Fax: 202.728.2320
e-mail: [email protected]


----------

